# Just killed an 6 pointer



## ericjeeper (Nov 17, 2007)

whitetail Indiana buck. 45 caliber CVA Smokepole. One shot with a 200 grain Hornady SST. Dropped where he stood.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool deal. 
Remind me and I will throw a stick of last years deer summer sausage (trail bologna to some) with peppercorns in the truck for the gtg. 


Here is a pic my dad just sent me via email of the small side rack after picking DT3 from the tax. The other side has the 1 big drop and another kicker to match the right side. Pic angle does no justice imo. Velvet rack, early small neck.
Nice having a friend I used to run around and drink and go to school with in the tax business for a quick turn around . I know up here there is a 1 1/2 year waiting time for a mount.
I have only had ear wide 8pt and a busted up rack buck chasing yesterday to look at. Could have, but not ready yet.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well dam, I didn't see nothin but some dogs.   I will be going to a different stand in about 45 minutes.


----------

